# Something that REALLY helped me with my dp/dr...



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

You know whenever you get that ''what the fuck is happening'' moment and you feel like everything is unreal including yourself? well. What I did and still do is pretty simple. Not easy, but simple as hell.

Whenever my dp/dr is at its peak and im having ridiculous irrational thoughts, I just plain and simple tell myself ''Are you fuckin serious Ame? do you realise how ridiculous those thoughts are? Stop this right now, youre being an idiot.'' haha. and Im so not kidding. this has helped me loads.

At first, of course, I didnt believe myself. But i pushed myself to tell myself that everytime is happened (which was pretty damn often). And guess what? I actually believe myself whenever I say that. And my dp/dr is practically all gone. i can proudly say that I am 95% better and it is feeling amazing. i have also been doing the linden method program which chills me out insanely and i believe that has a big part to do with my recovery.

Anyhow. You guys try that. I know it might sound silly, but it worked for me! worth a try right? hang in there guys if you wanna talk to me about it or have questions, ill be more than happy to talk to you







xox


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats great to hear! Aare you doing the whole linden method? I've been just doing the visualizations for today and yesterday.

edit: post 100


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

That is awesome. Like a mental slapping. I think we all need that. Right on.


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> Thats great to hear! Aare you doing the whole linden method? I've been just doing the visualizations for today and yesterday.
> 
> edit: post 100


Yeah well I started on monday and Im planning on doing the whole thing yes. i noticed a change since day one. Good luck with it! im sure its gonna do you good


----------



## Ameloulou (Jun 27, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> That is awesome. Like a mental slapping. I think we all need that. Right on.


it litterally is a mental slapping haha. Try it dude, in the long run youre gonna start believing yourself and youll be feeling much better. 
And i do the same thing when nothing feels nor look real. I just say ''youre being stupid ame, this is reality, always has been, and always will be. So snap the fuck out of it.''


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Ameloulou said:


> it litterally is a mental slapping haha. Try it dude, in the long run youre gonna start believing yourself and youll be feeling much better.
> And i do the same thing when nothing feels nor look real. I just say ''youre being stupid ame, this is reality, always has been, and always will be. So snap the fuck out of it.''


Another good one to tell yourself is that "Everything is Okay", "There is Nothing Here to Fear", "etc". Cheers...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Brando2600 said:


> edit: post 100


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey cool post I'm going to start doing that.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah that's good advice.

I do the same if I start worrying about my heart.

"Are you fucking serious? You've been checked out by about 8 different doctors, had plenty of tests, stop this stupid shit NOW."

Works a treat.


----------



## DPNOrway (Apr 29, 2010)

Yeah! Ive been thinking about buying the linden method, to see if it helps. Now I will. since some of you have tried it







kewl!


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

I didn't realize that was part of the Linden method









I do that too


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

hihi, i also have DR mainly, and i have always insulted myself the same way, very funny.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

Ameloulou said:


> it litterally is a mental slapping haha. Try it dude, in the long run youre gonna start believing yourself and youll be feeling much better.
> And i do the same thing when nothing feels nor look real. I just say ''youre being stupid ame, this is reality, always has been, and always will be. So snap the fuck out of it.''


Heyy, I'm new, whats the Linden Method? Like can you give me some examples?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

cool...what does the linden method involve?


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

you dont need to pay for this, i downloaded it and found the link in this topic http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/23095-i-helped-someone-recover/


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

Doesn't work for me. The concept of "being" has always been profound to me, even before DP.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

Mushishi said:


> Doesn't work for me. The concept of "being" has always been profound to me, even before DP.


i included the link in my post


----------

